# All Suunto Core owners- Join The Cult sign in this thread!



## Joakim Agren

Well In the G-Shock forum there is currently a thread where new G-Shock G-9200/GW-9200 Riseman owners can sign up and join the new Cult hehe :-d

So I thought why not do the same for us Suunto Core owners:-d

So join the Core cult by signing in this thread, mention exactly which Core you have and also if possible post a picture with your Core.

Also you can post your great experience with your Core and share stories involving you and your Core.... :-!

I start first here is my brand new Yellow Black Core:


----------



## Walpatal

This is my core.....

Proud new owner, hopefully this is the first of many|>


----------



## GavH

Count me in.

I've recently cut my Suunto collection in half by selling my Vector to a fellow soldier who's currently using it in Afghanistan. Far better than the action it saw in my watch box where it had been relegated to since the arrival of the Core Black/Orange!










And before the Vector 'deployed' to the 'stan!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Ho Ho Ho come and join come and join....:-!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Where are all the Core owners?:think:

is everybody out in adventure land hehe :-d


----------



## paduncan

Here are my two cores...

My two T6c's

My T6 (now retired)

And my 4 Vectors...(including Advisor and Military Edition)

:-!:-!


----------



## zippofan

Here's my "stealthy" Black/Orange Core:










I put a PVD Pre-V buckle on the Suunto black rubber strap, looks killer (so I guess I should get a picture! :-d)

So far my Core has survived a Cub Scout camping weekend and will soon go for a whole week of Cub Resident Camp, then a whole week of Boy Scout Summer Camp. It will be joined by my Khaki Vector:










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## SonnyD

Here's mine
Regards Sonny


----------



## eonflux

*Here's my light black Core...*

W/ 2 different straps.


----------



## thisguy

*Re: Here's my light black Core...*

Working on a friends bike










Brown strap on B/O core


----------



## fabifri

mine, so happy with it:










regards
Fabian


----------



## orcinus

Black/Orange with a black leather strap... Loving it


----------



## Suunto fan

I had 2, a B/O and a light black. I sold the O/B because I just couldnt see the display well enough. Im loving the light black!!:-!


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice to see you around Kevin!

I just got an X9 lately! GREAT watch!


----------



## Suunto fan

Thatnks for that Jeff:-! I've been reading about your X9. Congrats on the new purchase:-!


----------



## frogbmth

My yellow/black, one day old....


----------



## wasi

here a photo of my core after a kiteboarding session in june









my core under water


----------



## Tigeryear

Here's my CBO and subdued Lt. BLK:


----------



## Jeff_C

welcome to the forum and the WUS family!


----------



## yester5

I love mine:-!
Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## turd

Just got it last wee and I love it.


----------



## Statius

Here's mine.


----------



## Hen®i

Hi Core Friends!

After purchasing two weeks ago a Casio ProTrek (PRG120) I have joined yesterday the Suunto Core Club with the purchase of the Light Green found in a local shop!
I did a lot of reading here in advance of the purchase so I knew where possible bottlenecks were. I had no problems to set up the Core.​ I am just a watch collector so I have no intention to give the altitude and compass option a real hard job. 
I have a serial number started with an 8 and week 26
Looked into other dials ( the black dial with white characters was tempting (>Observer) ;-)) but like other dial colors, were difficult to see, so the Light Green is the one for me.


----------



## Barnstormer

Just bought a yellow/black Core today. Now the Vector is going to get lonely....
Sorry, no pic just yet.


----------



## Jeff_C

congrats on the new purchase!!!


----------



## mrrivers

hi
just got a good deal on a black/yellow (my 1st suunto)
will post pics when it arrives


----------



## ttomczak

Just like the above guy, I also got a good deal on a yellow / black...

Pics when it gets here...


----------



## OnTimeGabe

Light black Core here. Had it for a couple of weeks, & I'll be posting some pics and thoughts shortly.


----------



## kdap

Representing Hong Kong !!!!!










KP


----------



## Commo

Hi CORE fans!

I've been wanting to by a CORE for a while and have been loocking for a black version of the B/O but I've been somewhat reluctant based on the negative feedback from some concerning the readability of the orange display.

Luckily SUUNTO saved me by marketing the ALL BLACK.
Recieved it (as my first SUUNTO) last week and are very satisfied so far.
not quite understanding the ALTI&BARO feature yet (the altitude of my living room sofa has changed by 50m the last 24h...) but I'll get there...

Added at couple of pictures as well (won't win any prices...)


----------



## Jeff_C

Congrats!!!! Enjoy the Core!


----------



## evalge

Here's my alu/brown and steel


----------



## Jeff_C

Am I missing something here?? I don't see a pic.


----------



## evalge

Well, the pic i visible to me. Do other see the picture?


----------



## Joakim Agren

I see no picture...

You probably see it because it is in your brower cache.

Try hitting the f5 key on your keyboard and the site will refresh itself and you can see it is not there...

Some sites block off site linking...


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected].


----------



## Cat91

I didn't even know WatchUSeek had a Suunto forum! 

Hubby got his bonus yesterday and wanted to blow it on an addition to my huge collection of watches (an Omega moonwatch, a Heuer Carrera 1964 replica, a Poljot International Strela, two G-Shocks, a Ball ladies' Trainmaster 60 sec, a vintage 1976 Seiko LCD, two Orient 3-Stars, and a Seiko 5), so I got a black and orange Core with the flexible lugs and antiglare crystal. It's real comfortable. 

Miao, Cat


----------



## Jeff_C

Well congrats!


----------



## allegiancey

Heres mine! 

no idea how to link pics in attachment to here.


----------



## alpin

in the rockies... core @ work


----------



## Jeff_C

OOOH What a picture! I Want to be THERE!!!!

Were you hiking? Cycling? We need more info behind a pic like that!


----------



## alpin

the needle peak
http://www.trailpeak.com/trail-The-Needle-near-Hope-Airport-BC-621
that's the hiking trail. we took the climbing route, not very difficult, but spectacular (and even frightening). I was surprised that my dear core finished this tour without any scratch, as at one moment I have realized that I may scratch it, but I was more focused on staying alive )


----------



## Kooter

I have a black/orange inbound from the US. :-!


----------



## Mystro

*The All Black Core (Mlitary).....Black Attack*










Got to be hard CORE to drink this....









_The_ *ALL Black Attack Core*.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The All Black Core (Mlitary).....Black Attack*

Light Green Core here!! Purchase 2 days before Christmas!!
:-!

P/S: Sorry though for the low quality picture.Snap with my Nokia.:-d


----------



## cannibalrock

*Re: The All Black Core (Mlitary).....Black Attack*

I got an all black core finally after months and months of debate on whether to get the gw-9200 riseman or the core. It came down to aesthetic look and the fact that i have 2 older g-shocks that i still wear occasionally.

I'm actually thinking about changing the strap to the velcro strap like my g-shock or going the full on military velcro commando watch strap that covers the face when not in use.


----------



## cannibalrock

*Re: The All Black Core (Mlitary).....Black Attack*



cannibalrock said:


> I got an all black core finally after months and months of debate on whether to get the gw-9200 riseman or the core. It came down to aesthetic look and the fact that i have 2 older g-shocks that i still wear occasionally.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about changing the strap to the velcro strap like my g-shock or going the full on military velcro commando watch strap that covers the face when not in use.


sorry here are the pics, taken with a camera phone...


----------



## T-Touch

I just received my Core for Father's Day. I like it more than my X-Lander.


----------



## clonetrooper

Since yesterday evening it's now a nice litte team A/B, R/B and S/S...but the R/B and S/S are still on the move. Pics will be posted once they arrive..|>

cheers mates:-!


----------



## Marco

Here is my Core Sr...a steel Core with steel bracelet and black elastomer strap...


----------



## clonetrooper

Nope...nothing..;-((


----------



## clonetrooper

Hey Marco..piece of beauty!!!


----------



## Marco

clonetrooper said:


> Hey Marco..piece of beauty!!!


Thanks clone...I change the strap with the elastomer one...but I prefer the steel band which I'll probably replace as soon as I'll have 1h to spend in the replacing


----------



## withthesword

all thanks go to Mystro for this gem!


----------



## medenblik




----------



## Jeff_C

The more I see that Core, the more I like it!


----------



## mikedeployed

Core All Black owner here.... Need to get a good picture though...


----------



## jay-t

Core All Black
SNo: 849******
Purchased in April
Performing flawless


----------



## jay-t

Core in action:


----------



## clonetrooper

My contribution to this thread!! :-!

cheers...


----------



## primus

My CORE in "action"
Maldives:









Bali:









Sharm el Sheikh (Egypt)









I am owner of SUUNTO CORE for last two years. As a free diver I am using my CORE while (free)diving. Sadly it measures depths only to 12 meters (but not only to 10, as stated in the instructions) Several times I reached even the depth of 25 meters with it (Sunnto D6 as a reference).
This is my best watch ever and I love it.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the foum!!! Nice shots!


----------



## primus

Core going down to 18 meters:


----------



## buffalo

Hi,

Nice shots and video.
I was freediving this weekend in Croatia with my Core, but I have no pics. I used my digital depth meter for reference and Core was very precise. I tested it to 15m.


----------



## Jeff_C

When talking about water resistance, I dont think most people who have never been diving realize how deep 18 meters is! LOL

That is pretty darn deep. So when you start talking about 30m WR and 50m WR and 100m WR its really down there!!!

Ive been SCUBA diving around 75feet (23 m). For those who have never been diving. Its way deeper than you think!

Thats a LOT of water on you, and you dont get that deep by accident!


----------



## getmet79

Hello all-

Just received it today, FedEx dropped it off and I opened the box right there on my front porch and set up what I could (had to find elevation [used Google Earth] and declination a little while later).

Am planning a singletrack mtn ride tomorrow, will let you know how well it works. Two things I have noticed though- one, sunrise/sunset is only in certain cities, my times are off by 15-20 minutes so I set it to be a little earlier than what is expected in my area; two, I set my elevation (794f) and I take it from that it will figure out the barometric pressure- well an hour or so after I entered my elevation the wind started roaring and heavy gumball size raindrops came rushin' in. The alarm I had set to go off did not. I wonder though if the pressure had already dropped by the time I had it set, therefore didn't trip the alarm. If anyone reads this and knows if I did something wrong, please feel free to correct me. I could not find the sea level air pressure reference value anywhere, so all I had to enter was 794.

You can see what model I bought in my A-kickin' pics! This watch, or better yet "wristop computer," looks awesome- just hope it's performs one in the same.


----------



## Jeff_C

Very cool! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## nkarnis

My apologies for the quality of the photos, they were taken indoors....hmmm


----------



## under-wear-taker

There are in this post beautiful photos! :-!


----------



## Gavinl1967

My first post, but I thought I'd do what the man asked and sign the thread.

Attached pics - apologies for the quality - are of my new Suunto Black/Orange which I bought last week. It's my first venture into the world of Suunto, and I'm already thinking it won't be my last :think:.

I can't say I'm totally struck on the orange strap, but I also bought a Core black strap, so I'm sure there will be a few swaps before I finally make up my mind :-s

Anyway, great forum with loads of good advice - I've already learned a lot about the watch from reading through them. Cheers guys.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum! GREAT watch!!!


----------



## Steven Seagal

I just bought my light green Core yesterday! I am so excited, it's such a cool watch! I love it. The features are stunning.

Can't wait for the storm warning to go off...b-)

I'll be posting pics at some later stage.


----------



## NATHAN>

Just received my new (#920xxxx) B/Y Core last week. 
Returned my first one that was a LG due to all of the posts 
here. I am loving my new Core.


----------



## JWS3

Core All-Black Military b-)
Jim

http://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/JWS3745/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## JWS3

Core All-Black Military. I've changed the regular strap as pictured to a Velcro strap until my new para cord strap is made.

-Jim

http://s682.photobucket.com/albums/vv188/JWS3745/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## jhockey004

New suunto core light green. Love the features and look of the watch. Found it on eBay for a great price. Love using the alti and compass when I go mountain biking. Pics coming soon


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to Watch U Seek and welcome to the forum


----------



## ghound79

Here are my two current Suuntos to include my fairly new Core


----------



## Woody13

Hey all,
I am a big fan of the Core. I currently have the All black. I am considering getting the Orange/Black also. Before I buy one, I really want to see the backlight color.
PLEASE, can someone help me out and post a pic of their Orange core's Backlight??
thanks.


----------



## primus

*My NEW Suunto D4*










My new Dive computer, this time Suunto D4. It is hard to wait to test it (Red sea, Egypt, Sharm el Sheikh, 3th to 10th of October).


----------



## Bassman

Here is my Core Alu-Brown, which is now a Core Alu-Black with an Elastomer strap! I kept the brown strap of course, it is a nice strap, but the transformation only takes a minute and you can totally change the look of the watch. See for yourself! :-!


----------



## Caneda

Nice!


----------



## bswp

New Core in hand, from REI. Regular Black, you already know what it looks like. b-)

SN922xxxxx, SW 1.1.0, HW 3A. I was surprised that the display isn't as white as the pictures on the websites, but it's fine and I like it. A very light device, comfortable to wear. I'm working through the settings now, and look forward to getting it out on a climb.


----------



## jhockey004

Suunto Core light green. Great watch, no problems in the four months I have owned it. Hope it lasts me a very long time. sorry for the picture quality.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome!


----------



## bigdrock8

*Re: Here's my light black Core...*



thisguy said:


> Working on a friends bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown strap on B/O core


Love this strap! Would love one for my new Core. Where did you get it? Or can anyone else let me know a good place to get a good leather strap for my Core. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ad78

mine


----------



## jcgoobee

I wore this new Core during my two-week Eastern Europe. Picture was taken in Prague a little over a week ago. Love this watch.


----------



## 021411

New Core owner here. 
938xxxxx, 1.1.0. HW 3A


----------



## Björn

my new core bought three month ago.
I´m so happy.

s/w 927xxxxx


----------



## George Roubicek

New Core owner here. Got my Light Black on Friday.:-!


----------



## eonflux

*Suunto Core Extreme Limited Edition*

Drive home from Oakland to San Francisco. Looking fwd to mtn biking and snowboarding w/ this.









It rained in SF during that dip in the barometer graph


----------



## Mystro

Regular Black Core.


----------



## divotvorca

present after my graduation.. now it has planty of scratches (i climb a lot)...but they are still my favourite more as the PRIM...:-!


----------



## CUE

Here's my 2 day old All Black. Love it!



-Rick


----------



## Newton

I'm back in the Cult.......somebody point me to the kool aid.


----------



## Jeff_C

You have to drink that goofy red stuff that stains your tongue!

KILLA Core..


----------



## pharho

Hey

Just received a Suunto Core light black.. Wow, it is soo comfortable to wear.. The strap is great! Love the size.. I'm a new Suunto fan. Will post pics within a day or 2 :-!


----------



## JAD3703

Will post pics of me and my Core overseas ASAP. Love the watch. Awesome piece of technology.

James


----------



## paneraitom

I have owned a gold Core for over a year now, nice watch!


----------



## ecidic

Finally got my light black on Friday. Love it so far, although it feels very plastic-y and cheap when handled. On the wrist however, very comfortable, light, and solid. kinda of an odd difference, but whatever. ordered the invisible shield (not here yet) for it as I get them for all my gadgets, the core is very big and I think the crystal will be a target to get hit / dinged.


----------



## Stales33

Just got my All Black Core from UPS today. Went back and forth for months between this and a PAW1500. But when it came in the mail today I knew I had made the right choice!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Outstanding! Congrats and enjoy your Core!

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## brewtown

I am proud to say that I have JUST purchased my Suunto Core, yellow on black. ive done my homework- ive looked at the protreks, tissot, even those cheap o tech4o. After 3 weeks of trudging through ABC watch posts, I think I made the best choice. Im not going to lie though... it was a tough race between the core an the timex ws4. that might be my next purchase. i also LOVE how much these suuntos keep their value.


----------



## Jeff_C

Good for you... I like that Timex but I don't think I would ever wear it. Cool watch but totally not my style at all.

I think you will be pleased with the Suunto. I love my Y&B!

Congrats!


----------



## brewtown

thanks jeff! Ill post up some pics when she comes in 5-7 days. im sure ill also have a few questions on operation 

btw, two reasons why I did not buy the Ws4, was that its 52mm rectangle. thats big. also, that its not thermo compensating like the suunto. i wish the core came in more colors.


----------



## bamackc

My all black core was finally shiped today after two weeks of being on backorder. I owned an Observer years ago but it was stolen shortly after i got it and was never able to use it in the field. I'm big in to whitewater kayaking (mainly steep creekin') and this will be the main activity for its use. I can't wait till my new core gets here!!!!!


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to WUS and to the Suunto forum!

Once you get that Core we will have to see pics of you getting it wet! 

ENJOY!


----------



## dan98

Love both of my Suunto's!!


----------



## bamackc

I recevied my all black core today!!!!!! At the moment i am very happy with it, but due to my third little girl comeing into the world any day now it will more than likely be late spring befor I get to test it for it's intended use (measureing altitude decent while whitewater kaying). 

pic deleted at OP's request 

Sorry for the poor pic.










Would a mod please delet that first pic for me? I tryed, my bad.


----------



## Jeff_C

Nice Core but more importantly congrats on the addition!!!!

Enjoy both!


----------



## George Roubicek

Well after buying the Light Black and Light Green I thought the Alu Alu would look nice as well. It arrived!! I like it:-!:thanks


----------



## brewtown

does the elastomer strap get a little Pinchy?


----------



## Creosote

Just got my Suunto Core Extreme Edition Red watch. Its my second Core, the first was an Core Light Black(early productnumber) which died on me because of moisture. Between the two cores I had an Casio Protrek PRW-1300Y(black), but I missed the soft band on the core and the simple design.

My new core is serial number S9466**** so its pretty recent.

And now for the pics!








In order from front to back: Core red, Casio Protrek PRW-1300Y, Casio Protrek PRG-40, Core Light Black, Nooka Camo.








In order from left to right: Nooka Camo, Casio Protrek PRW-1300Y, Core red, Casio Protrek PRW-1300Y, Core Light Black, Casio Protrek PRG-40.


----------



## Jeff_C

LOVE the extreme... NICE!


----------



## patelis

My 2 suuntos between swatch , 3 citizens aqualand , Timex WS4 , Raymond Weill chronograph auto , Vacheron constantin


----------



## Joakim Agren

WOW how big my good old Core thread have become. This is by far the biggest thread that I ever started on WUS, 115 responses and almost 26.000 views with more then 100 views a day, makes it the biggest thread in here.:-!

I am surprised by this, this forum section is not a large one:think:

Where are all the people coming from?:think:

Me I am currently contemplating buying the all steel Core as my next Core!:-!


----------



## Jeff_C

This forum has a LOT of lurkers... But you know, its not one of the smallest forums on WUS. We are up their with Sinn, Rolex etc.


----------



## Thunderbear

Jeff_C said:


> This forum has a LOT of lurkers... But you know, its not one of the smallest forums on WUS. We are up their with Sinn, Rolex etc.


Top of the line tools is the reason, I think. Suunto is *the* name in accuracy and versatility in the ABC world.

Not to take away from Casio, but in terms of resolution and features, the Suunto's edge them out by a fair margin.

That said, I own both, since as Q6 always says, there is no perfect ABC yet.


----------



## coldaspiration

I don't know why I forgot to sign this thread but here she is: Core Alu Black


----------



## Creosote

Looks really nice! Perfect band for the black/chrome face. Which band is it?


----------



## coldaspiration

Hey thanks! It is an italian rubber band "texturized" The kind where you cut it to length.


----------



## Björn

My Core All Black on the top off Germany


----------



## ExplorerKid

My Orange Black Core, I have had it for a while, just never signed this thread.











Björn said:


> My Core All Black on the top off Germany


Love the Zugspitz, did you climb to the Peak?
This pic was from my climb to the peak. (I'm in the blue glasses and grey hoodie)


----------



## Marco

Here are my Core(s) :-!


----------



## Björn

@explorerkit No. I was go up with the mountain railway! :-!b-)

regards Björn


----------



## nkarnis

My B/Y Core on the Zugspitze a few days ago.


----------



## Björn

why is the core on your image so much off from the real 2962m altitude?

greetings Björn


----------



## Jared CH

For my first message,my Core:




























Best regards;-)


----------



## Jared CH

For my first message,my Core:




























Best regards;-)


----------



## nkarnis

Björn said:


> why is the core on your image so much off from the real 2962m altitude?
> 
> greetings Björn


This photo was taken in the cafeteria on Zugspitzplatt at 2630 meters.


----------



## Jeff_C

Very nice! Welcome to the forum and to WUS!


----------



## Jared CH

Thanks Jeff C.
It's nice to be a Suunto forum / WUS member.
My english is very poor but I will try to participate.;-)


----------



## Björn

Ok i understand it! I have think, that you have shoot this images in the cafeteria on the top off the Zugspitze! 

I´m to brim over with enthusiasm for the accurateof this Watsch!
I have at the zugspitzplatt 2625m on my core Alti Display!


greetings Björn


----------



## nkarnis

Björn said:


> Ok i understand it! I have think, that you have shoot this images in the cafeteria on the top off the Zugspitze!
> 
> I´m to brim over with enthusiasm for the accurateof this Watsch!
> I have at the zugspitzplatt 2625m on my core Alti Display!
> 
> greetings Björn


Yeah, it's amazing how accurate it is. Notice, that I did calibrated only once when I got there and 4 days after. The weather was really steady, which helped to take accurate readings without recalibration!!!

It's a fantastic watch.|>


----------



## rebelace

Well I am a long time lurker on these forums. But just now got something I feel worthy enough to post. Here is my new Suunto Core.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## thunderzy

the harry wrist shot. just came in today.


----------



## FrederickUK

My old 849x core all black at the aiguille du midi, mt blanc, march 2009.

Just waiting for the second repair attempt to come back, and I'll get cracking with more yomping up mountains...


----------



## rukrem

My S/S Core |>


----------



## RazorV

Stales33 said:


> Just got my All Black Core from UPS today. Went back and forth for months between this and a PAW1500. But when it came in the mail today I knew I had made the right choice!!


Wow, nice Watch. Am I reading your pic correct that you have 3 time zones on the face? I see the main time then under it, I see 2 other time zones. Is this correct or am I just s KNEWBEEEE

thanks and cheers to you for an awesome watch!


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum.

Nope, thats not 3 timezones. The large main display is the time, the others are Sunrise and Sunset... Even cooler in my book!


----------



## RazorV

Jeff_C said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Nope, thats not 3 timezones. The large main display is the time, the others are Sunrise and Sunset... Even cooler in my book!


thanks jeff. I thought I had missed something in the all the hours of reading I have been doing on this watch. Still don't have one but hopefully will purchase one within the next month.

thanks again, and once more, Nice Time Peace!


----------



## joysic

Count me pls:-!


----------



## timmytron

little late to the party, but I'm here:-!


----------



## c1jensen

On my second Core...first was an OB, now have a Steel Steel...










Wearing it on rubber now tho...


----------



## Mystro

Latest Core is a Core Aluminum Black on a Suunto light black strap...










Rubber dive strap..


----------



## c1jensen

I've been eyeing the Alu...love the matte finish of it!! :-!


----------



## mariosimas

I have this one (not my pic):

Suunto Core Black Yellow


----------



## Marco

I really like that goldish/yellow bezel/ring...;-)


----------



## nimbushopper

I live in Tampa, FL, which is the thunderstorm capital of the country this time of year. My Core aluninum never fails to indicate the approach of a storm with the concomitant drop in pressure. It's also accurete to within 2 secs a month. It's probably the most practical watch(or multi instrument) on the market. However,as a wus, I own many other timepieces for other than their practicality.


----------



## MountainTime

Count me in! Proud new owner of an all black Core!


----------



## Tinnunculus

As I'd mentioned before, I have an LB Core. I'll see if I can post an appropriate picture at some point in time.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I am still baffled and amazed by the very big popularity of this thread. It is by far the biggest thread I ever started if we count the views. Its now over 50.000 views and just in the last couple of days over 400 have watched it.

Simply amazing!:-!

I wonder where all the traffic is coming from, can it be Google searches?:think:


----------



## Tigeryear

Three Core's: Extreme Limited Edition, FrankenCore O/B case + L/B lcd and Regular Black.:-!


----------



## Mystro

I like your collection. Very stealth and cool looking.b-)


Tigeryear said:


> Three Core's: Extreme Limited Edition, FrankenCore O/B case + L/B lcd and Regular Black.:-!


----------



## Mystro

After a quick flip of my Aluminum Core, I am back to my first Core I have ever owned...All Black Core (military)









AB Core on optional black lugs and rubber dive strap.b-)


----------



## Tinnunculus

I did a smaller-than-my-usual trip to Lapland last week with my spouse and my mom. Apart from its northern extremities, Finland is basically a pancake, as this wrist shot from Koli (in North Karelia) tells us.










Not the peak yet.


----------



## JAD3703

Suunto Core All-Black Military (2nd, foolishly sold the 1st one after my last overseas deployment). Excellent wrist computer.

James


----------



## doublecheese

Here are mine 

***Core Orange/Black
***Metron w/ HRM


----------



## robocopu

Ok you can count me in, this just arrived today !

Suunto CORE SS on rubber band, very comfortable ! Love it !

Thank you Chad !


----------



## 2manywatchez

No photo yet, but I'm in as of this weekend. An hour with the manual and a few in the field, and I think I got it down! :-!


----------



## alpin

with my wife & friends :-!


----------



## Jeff_C

I dont see your pics... sorry.


----------



## alpin

Jeff_C said:


> I dont see your pics... sorry.


Now should work. I just did something wrong on my new Mac, after being a Windows user for more than 15 years


----------



## Tinnunculus

ecidic said:


> Finally got my light black on Friday. Love it so far, although it feels very plastic-y and cheap when handled. On the wrist however, very comfortable, light, and solid. kinda of an odd difference, but whatever. ordered the invisible shield (not here yet) for it as I get them for all my gadgets, the core is very big and I think the crystal will be a target to get hit / dinged.


Haha, seems like we both got the same sort of Core on the very same day. :-d


----------



## Alley & Remmy

After lots of reading of all the forums on ABC watches and also reviews on ABC watches I settled on the Alu Core light with brown leather strap.
I love it.
It has met all expectations and can be worn every day


----------



## Tinnunculus

Looks nice! I like the "desert expedition" style it bears.


----------



## cg836

Here's my All black Military on a 3 ring Zulu- it's currently the only watch I wear


----------



## venegasmauricio

Hi

Represent Honduras, My first Suunto Core

(Moderator edit: sorry pic removed due to rule 7.)


----------



## robocopu

I got myself another one !


----------



## Jeff_C

Please read the rules of the WUS community.

Rule 7 is pretty clear. No staged pics with "Weapons". (Knives included).

*7 *Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception. Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.


----------



## c1jensen

Glad you liked the SS enough to buy another one Mike! I ended up with an Alu Black after the SS...


----------



## robocopu

c1jensen said:


> Glad you liked the SS enough to buy another one Mike! I ended up with an Alu Black after the SS...


Yes , I just love it and I had to get another one, I like the aluminium version but negative display is just not my cup of tea !
Enjoy your new Core !

Mike !


----------



## cibertris

Hi from Spain.Here I am,just arrived to the Core Club.
Serial number 903XXXX,sw 1.1.0.HW 3a
B.B.T!!!!(BEAUTIFUL BRUTAL THING,as Marc Aldmond would say)
Just loving it


----------



## Jeff_C

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Tigeryear

Full circle....First Orange Black Core purchased May 7 2008, SN#802xxxxx and updated to SN#922. It has been converted into a OB with positive module "FrankenCore" from a Lt.Black Core SN#801 that was purchased Jul 18 2008. It also was updated to SN#922. The New Orange Black purchased Sept 27 2010 has a SN#034. They are both great and I have had a good trip for the most part this past two years with help from watchuseek Suunto forum members even though they may not know it.Thank you. TY:-!


----------



## recon

Got my first Core today. The all black. SN#032. Original strap removed and black lugs and a Zulu Ballistic 5-ring nylon strap put on.


----------



## samanator

All black Serial number 03XXX330 arrived along with the orange strap kit. Playing with the kit and some old Pam straps that I like tonight. Here it is on a Vintager strap. I kind of like it on the fatty.


----------



## JacksonExports

This Just in........



























*Lovin' It!*


----------



## Tigeryear

A new edition, Core Extreme BLK POS display.


----------



## Jeff_C

Very cool... first of the year its going to be a tough call for me between a new Extreme Core or a custom made knife?!


----------



## SunCore1447

Hi,

New Core All Black...from Amazon.

I ordered a new Suunto Core All Black (Military - Only All Black / same as Military) on 11/20/2010 from Amazon.....
Paid $224.95 + free shipping... (See Pic)

The watch arrived on 11/29. I opened the box and found a brand "Spanking New" Core.

Serial number is: 0436XXXX
SW 1.2.2
HW 3A

This is one "Sweet Watch" - I would buy from Suunto /






Amazon again!

Another Great Watch - Suunto Core All Black


----------



## Jeff_C

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Tinnunculus

It's now over a year since I got my Core, and the factory battery it has is still alive and well.
I'd decided to, out of morbid curiosity, to try for how long a factory battery would last, even if it meant that the Core would black out during my repeaters. But what do you know, not even a sign of the low battery indicator to be seen (even though I think the low battery sign is not an absolute sign of the battery dying, it could happen even without seeing the sign). :-!


----------



## Thunderbear

samanator said:


> All black Serial number 03XXX330 arrived along with the orange strap kit. Playing with the kit and some old Pam straps that I like tonight. Here it is on a Vintager strap. I kind of like it on the fatty.


PAM straps are just -made- for Cores. I have a 24mm Watch Prince brown leather band on mine..


----------



## stratix

orange zulu to go with all black!


----------



## volvosurfer

And a new one!

sn: 034xxxxxxxxx

All Black:


----------



## volvosurfer

What's that? An orange strap!! Soon the black.


----------



## Vesse78

Hello all hardCORE fans.

Here is my year old core extreme edition red. Its still running with original battery so no problem with batteries. Pictures taken with my Nokia N97 so not so good picture quality. Bought my watch from Ebay, from USA, got that there much cheaper than I would bought it from Finland. Crazy, isn´t it. Designed in Finland, made in China, bought from USA, now it´s back in Finland...


----------



## Kabong30

Just got a Black/Orange the other day. Given to me by one of the VP's at my company, very cool guy. I work for a watch manufacturer and apparently at some point they had worked on a project with Suunto and Suunto sent over some watches. I spotted the Core on his desk and we discussed it a little and he gave it to me! Anyway, $5 for a new battery and I have a bad-ass Suunto Core to wear around! I ordered the Invisible Shield and am shopping for a band (Orange isn't my color) and am super impressed! Best feature so far? Storm Alarm.


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## Catch22

Had mine a while now and it is my go to watch for any serious outdoor activity. The pic shows a graph just before a foot of snow fell in Dec 00.


----------



## howiesca

Black military and Aluminum/Black on Nato strap(hate leather bands).


----------



## ronin26

I'm in!!! Now the strap search begins, suggestions?


----------



## grinning

After a couple of light greens that I had and sold, I have settled on the All Black version, which I got from Amazon last week (sn: 038*****). Here is a quick cell phone shot.


----------



## bigzantt

Tired of lurking! I have admired this forum and look at this thread many many times. Here is my Core flying over Busan Port South Korea! The altimeter was dead on that day. I love this watch. Currently ordering a custom strap from Cory, this guy makes the best straps!


----------



## m113apc

Beautiful shot of the green core bro bigzantt..
just ordered mine from amazon..cant wait for it to arrive and post pictures !

Btw..i just realised that certain core models, esp the black military ones has this particular lume marking near the top...is it a newer model design feature?

any idea folks?


----------



## Jeff_C

It's used for land navigation. You can use them like gun sights when shooting an azimuth. 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantas

Hi i'm the new member; please count me in!


----------



## jbharrell

My new Core Everest Edition. 
It's a big, comfortable watch.
I'll be buying an additional Core with a positive display.








John


----------



## Jeff_C

Oh man, I love that version!!!! VERY VERY Cool!


----------



## Bart V

here is my Core All Black, nicest watch ever! even took myself some time to make some nice portraits of it.


----------



## jbharrell

Added a second Core to the mix.
Left is the Core Extreme Everest and right is the Core Extreme Silver.









John


----------



## lac77

Hi all! After i bought my first Suunto, a T3D: I then fell in love with a CORE Light Black.


----------



## SunCore1447

Bart V said:


> here is my Core All Black, nicest watch ever! even took myself some time to make some nice portraits of it.
> 
> View attachment 377982
> View attachment 377981


Nice Pics...I agree the Best "Core" ever. This watch has a lot going for it. I purchased the "All Black" because I just liked the negative background w/ the low light look. I really dont care for a watch that has the white back ground and black numbers. They seem to stand out too much. This watch is just right! I have never had a problem seeing the display....


----------



## gk133

I am on Board...

I like it!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ejunge

I don't know.... Have you actually seen a Steel Core in real life? The thing is big as a dinner plate, heavy as a boat anchor, and practically screams BLING! I kinda admit to secretly loving all the comments that it gets.... More than any other Suunto I own..


----------



## SunCore1447

Sorry...Never seen a Steel Core in person. I'm sure that beauty shines. I was a "Stainless" analog guy for a long time and have changed directions. I have been buying digitals. Maybe thats why the "All Black" appeals to me. Something different....All nice watches!


----------



## hjsimpson

Here is my Core with my new Ted Su strap!


----------



## CHD Dad

My new Core Extreme Silver. Love it!


----------



## elliottest

Here's my Core alu / brown.I got a pre loved one off the Bay, and i really like it.
Here is a few quick shots along side my SMW [ TAWATEC] and UZI Guardian as comparible size shot which are 44mm and 50mm respectly. Also a quick shot showing pressure test against my Garmin and BRUNTON ADC SUMMIT. The Core is accurate tested against these very accurate instruments for pressure and temperature [ off the wrist]
The Core wears very light on the wrist with the leather strap.
Really like the storm alarm feature of the Core- which not all the other Suunto's have.
Hope to get some warning of bad weather when out on the mountain bike....saying that i'm used to a soaking when out on it anyway..:-d
Greeting from Wales here in the U.K.


----------



## briank

Received today. Lovin every minute of it. Was having a hard time deciding whether or not to go with the all black or the light black considering the reviews of the negative display. Only had seen the light black in person, but I just like the all black's bezel and face too much. Im glad I went with the negative. I find it to be very readable, with the factory set contrast (at 3) even under some pretty low light conditions, and the back light works great. Everything functions perfect out of the box and the readings are dead nuts. Received from amazon with a S/N of 051, this thing is pretty fresh. Hopefully all remains well. |>|> Looks like the start of a new addiction...between knives, fishing gear, and now Cores, my wife is gonna strangle me.:-!


----------



## dovewatcher

I go my Red Extreme from REI for Christmas and love it. Sorry I can't post a picture, here's the link:

Suunto Core Multifunction Watch - Extreme Edition at REI.com

Thanks to all on the site for some great threads, they're really helpful.


----------



## m113apc

Hallos from singapore!
my new lime green Core joined by its older cousin the Mosquito...
wondering why it took me so long to get it!

cheers


----------



## Jeff_C

I have always really liked the light green Core. Congrats

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## m113apc

Thanks mate!
Problem now is that the black
on black Core is looking very
appealing!


----------



## bigzantt

Of all the Core's out there..... the one you see the least of is the Light Green. This is my favorite of all the Core's. I decided to give it the Strap's by Cory treatment and I couldn't be happier. Great straps and great businessman. You can't find a better looking Light Green Core (IMHO)! Cheers Cory, you have out done yourself.

SOUTHERN CROSS lEATHERWORKS


----------



## ejunge

That might be the BEST looking Core Light Green that I have ever seen... Nice!!


----------



## ronin26

Awesome strap, nice set up!!!


----------



## Tigeryear

Suunto Core "Orange Black" on a Southern Cross Leatherworks strap with a Black PVD Deployment clasp by Cory Michael. The perfect fit.


----------



## bigzantt

Thanks,

Only thing that suck is that I cant adjust it to fit over my flight glove for flying. It has the perfect fit for my wrist



ronin26 said:


> Awesome strap, nice set up!!!


----------



## ronin26

bigzantt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Only thing that suck is that I cant adjust it to fit over my flight glove for flying. It has the perfect fit for my wrist


Yeah that would suck...shorty glove?


----------



## Jakkar

My First Suunto.


----------



## Jeff_C

Very nice! Welcome to WUS and to the Suunto Forum!


----------



## Jakkar

Thanks Jeff C. Really enjoying the place so far.


----------



## The hekler

This is my first post on this forum, I've been hanging around for a couple months, buying some watches off private sellers but finally had to post. Last week I bought my first suunto, a light green with positive desplay, nothing too fancy but it has all the features I wanted and for $200 from moosejaw I figured I couldn't go wrong. Coming from large automatic watches 44mm+ I have to say I was shocked by how light the watch is and was wondering, are some of the other core models heavier?


----------



## Jeff_C

Welcome to the forum... yes, the all metal Cores would be heavier.


----------



## ronin26

Tigeryear said:


> Suunto Core "Orange Black" on a Southern Cross Leatherworks strap with a Black PVD Deployment clasp by Cory Michael. The perfect fit.


That's nice Tigeryear. So are your other straps and cores!


----------



## Jeff_C

Gang, this thread is starting to get a little too large to manage any more. Very soon I will be closing this one. If you all would like to start another that would be fine. 

Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## Red PeeKay

My All Black Core where it is happiest, up in the mountains in freezing conditions, however anticipating a hard slog up.... but a sweet ride down!!


----------



## Hologram




----------

